# R57 activate the roof opening closing key remote



## ptlou (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello,
I sai bimmer that is not dedicated to the mini.
but I solicits you as the edge of a mini networks is the same as the E89 series.
I can not find how to enable remote closing the sunroof with expert and ncs ncs Nummy.
would you have a small.
thank


----------

